# animal crossing



## THE_MASTERSWORD1 (Aug 27, 2005)

what is animal crossing? never i never heard of it cept on nintendo. but i dont know what it is


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 27, 2005)

Only the best game ever! It's a real-time game where you buy a house in a village full of animals. There are many things to do, and it's one of the few games that never get boring no matter how long you have it!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 27, 2005)

Neo_Discoverer_23 said:
			
		

> Only the best game ever! It's a real-time game where you buy a house in a village full of animals. There are many things to do, and it's one of the few games that never get boring no matter how long you have it!


 That's the truth. It is a very good game.


----------



## THE_MASTERSWORD1 (Aug 27, 2005)

cool cool do you have any screen shots of it at all and is it in away like harvest moon?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 27, 2005)

sorta but...
1 you don't get married
2 the "people" in the town are animals (your not)
3 you don't have pets
4 stuff happenes when your not playing it
heres a screen






and here is someones REALLY cool basement


----------



## THE_MASTERSWORD1 (Aug 27, 2005)

cool cool and zelda that last one is like i see dead people lol any ways awesome but one problem     			 my game cube is broken i knew it played on gamecube and stuff and now its broken! nooo!


----------



## GAMEQ (Aug 27, 2005)

THE_MASTERSWORD1 said:
			
		

> cool cool and zelda that last one is like i see dead people lol any ways awesome but one problem     			 my game cube is broken i knew it played on gamecube and stuff and now its broken! nooo!


 If you have a DS then maybe you can wait for Animal Crossing DS.


----------



## THE_MASTERSWORD1 (Aug 28, 2005)

i dont have a ds either  i have a gba sp


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 28, 2005)

THE_MASTERSWORD1 said:
			
		

> i dont have a ds either  i have a gba sp


 that sucks


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Aug 28, 2005)

The thread name is very origional. Actually there are "sort of" pets.

Hamster
Bird Cage.


----------



## Mino (Aug 30, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> THE_MASTERSWORD1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, those are the only systems it's on (or going to be on in the near future).


----------



## rinku (Aug 31, 2005)

Basicly,Its a "slice of life". You Create a town. You buy an apartment. You pay rent. You get a job. You do little favors for your little friends. Buy things for you're apartment (Such as beds and couchs and accessorys.). And you can visit friends towns with 2 memory cards.  Basicly that, But its extemely fun.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 31, 2005)

rinku said:
			
		

> Basicly,Its a "slice of life". You Create a town. You buy an apartment. You pay rent. You get a job. You do little favors for your little friends. Buy things for you're apartment (Such as beds and couchs and accessorys.). And you can visit friends towns with 2 memory cards.  Basicly that, But its extemely fun.


 You know, he's right.


----------



## rinku (Aug 31, 2005)

I may not have the game anymore, But i know my games


----------



## THE_MASTERSWORD1 (Sep 9, 2005)

soon i as i get some money topay for a new ngc or ds im going to buy animal crossing immediatly! you all got me persuaded lol


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 9, 2005)

Well if you want to decide between the two, I suggest the DS becuase the GameCube's generation is just about over. :yes:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 9, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Well if you want to decide between the two, I suggest the DS becuase the GameCube's generation is just about over. :yes:


 it still has some replay value, but you're better off waiting for acds (sorry, i mean acww).


----------



## Monkey09 (Sep 10, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> sorta but...
> 1 you don't get married
> 2 the "people" in the town are animals (your not)
> 3 you don't have pets
> ...


 hey what is the item above the lions tstue with the 3 different sized things???
AND whats the code?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 14, 2005)

sorry i don't know     
AND PLUS i got a new harddrive and i don't have my code gen anymore


----------



## Stump (Sep 15, 2005)

Monkey09 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm digging those picks man


----------

